# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Kernel 2.6 aus den Sourcen installieren

## arphuzi

*Index* 

* 1. Einleitung
2. Download Adressen
3. Sourcen entpacken
4. Konfiguration 
5. Kompilieren des Kernels
6. Bootloader (Lilo)
7. Schluss* 

*1. Einleitung* 

In diesem Howto möchte ich das installieren eines 2.6-x kernel`s erläutern. Ich weise darauf hin das sich Kernel 2.6 noch im Beta Stadium befindet, aber dennoch ohne probleme benutzbar ist (auf meinem system zumindest)  :Wink: 

*BACKUP NICHT VERGESSEN* 

*2. Download Adressen* 

Es werden folgende Programme benötigt:

module init tools 

Kernel Source (aktuell ist 2.6-test10):

2.6-test10 

*3. Sourcen entpacken + module init tools installieren* 

Zunächst verschiebt man den tarball linux-2.6.0-test10.tar.gz in den ordner /usr/src/ und entpackt ihn dort mittels tar xfvz linux-2.6.0-test10.tar.gz

Bei den module-init tools die gewohnte prozedur: ./configure && make && make install.

*kurzanleitung:* 
tarball entpacken 
in das enstandene verzeichniss wechseln
./configure 
make 
make install (als root)

*WICHTIG: Nennt eure alten modutils (modprobe, insmod usw) in $foobar.old um. bsp mv modprobe modprobe.old! den pfad könnt ihr mit whereis bestimmen.* 

*4. Konfiguration* 

als erstes wechselt ihr in den ordner in dem euer 2.6er Kernel liegt. bsp. cd /usr/src/linux-2.6-test10
die config könnt ihr mit:
make config (schlicht)
make menuconfig (text interface)
make xconfig [benutzt qt] (meine empfehlung) 
oder make gconfig [benutzt gtk] einrichten.

Es wäre noch zu sagen das ihr wissen solltet welche Hardware ihr in eurem Computer verwendet.

Filesystem Unterstützung usw in den Kernel 
Sound und Netzwerkunterstützung als Modul

*5. Kompilieren* 

folgende schritte sind auszuführen:
make dep ist bei Kernel 2.6 überflüssig, muss daher nicht ausgeführt werden.

1. make bzImage 
2. make modules
3. make modules_install
4. cp System.map /boot/
5. cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

*6. Bootloader* 

Nun muss der Kernel noch in die config des bootloaders (ich verwende lilo, deshalb gehe ich hier nur auf lilo ein) eingetragen werden. 

bsp.
       image=/boot/bzImage 
       label="mein kernel" <- anpassen!
       root=/dev/hda6       <- anpassen!
       initrd=/boot/initrd.img <- anpassen!
       append=""
       read-only

Nun noch "lilo" als root eintippen, rebooten und beten das alles richtig gemacht wurde.

*7. Schluss* 

Zum schluss möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen das kritik (konstruktiv) und erweiterungen + tips erwünscht sind
Ich übernehme keine Haftung für eventuelle Schäden, und hoffe das diese howto jemandem da draussen hilft    :Wink:  

viele grüsse
Christian

----------


## Sonny

DAS KLINGT DOCH RICHTIG FETT 
Faster threading.   New Native Posix Thread Library for Linux  (NPTL) results in test times on 100,000 threads reduced from 15 minutes to 2 seconds for significantly faster system performance under heavy loads. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## arphuzi

*Nvidia Treiber installieren* 

Um die Nvidia Treiber unter Kernel 2.6 zu installieren ist ein wenig handarbeit nötig, jedoch sollte das mit diesem howto kein problem sein.

Danke an Korn


viele grüsse 
arphuzi

----------


## shb

Hi

das mit dem Kernel kompileren ist mir ja klar aber wozu brauche ich die "module init tools"?

danke  :Smilie:

----------


## arphuzi

hi shb,

der name sollte eigentlich alles sagen  :Wink: 

du brauchst die module init tools um die neuen module, die in 2.6 verwendet werden zu laden. (die module enden nicht mehr mit $foobar.o sondern mit $foobar.ko)

viele grüsse
Christian

----------


## mars

Zu nennen wäre sicher dieses Dokument:
http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/post-halloween-2.5.txt
Und zusätzlich hat auch jemand auf kernel-trap den Versuch einer Dokumentation unternommen. Ich will niemandem Angst machen; der Umstieg ist sicher nicht schwer (und lohnt sich für viele!), aber es sind doch noch einige Hürden mehr zu nehmen als hier beschrieben (war für mich jedenfalls so).
Beispielsweise wäre da der ALSA-Umstieg und Änderungen für USB und PCMCIA-Benutzer zu nennen. Aber seht euch doch das halloween doku an.

----------


## mars

> _Original geschrieben von arphuzi_ 
> *hi shb,
> 
> der name sollte eigentlich alles sagen 
> 
> du brauchst die module init tools um die neuen module, die in 2.6 verwendet werden zu laden. (die module enden nicht mehr mit $foobar.o sondern mit $foobar.ko)
> 
> viele grüsse
> Christian*


Die Namensänderung ist ja wohl nicht an den neuen Module-tools Schuld  :Big Grin:

----------


## arphuzi

> _Original geschrieben von mars_ 
> *Die Namensänderung ist ja wohl nicht an den neuen Module-tools Schuld *


lol, das ist ja klar, ich wollte shb nur über den verwendungszweck eben dieser tools aufklären  :Wink: 





> Zu nennen wäre sicher dieses Dokument:  http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/post-halloween-2.5.txt  Und zusätzlich hat auch jemand auf kernel-trap den Versuch einer Dokumentation unternommen. Ich will niemandem Angst machen; der Umstieg ist sicher nicht schwer (und lohnt sich für viele!), aber es sind doch noch einige Hürden mehr zu nehmen als hier beschrieben (war für mich jedenfalls so).  Beispielsweise wäre da der ALSA-Umstieg und Änderungen für USB und PCMCIA-Benutzer zu nennen. Aber seht euch doch das halloween doku an.


dazu ist folgendes zu sagen:

der alsa umstieg klappte hier problemlos. zu pcmcia kann ich nichts sagen, da ich soetwas nicht verwende.

du solltest die hürden, die es deiner meinung nach zu meistern gilt hier auflisten und erklären wie sie zu meistern sind. (falls du dazu im stande bist) schliesslich lebt die community von der zusammenarbeit der user.

viele grüsse
Christian

ps: das sollte kein angriff gegen dich sein mars...  :Wink:

----------


## shb

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
aber waas brauche ich um die module-init-tools zu kompilieren?
ich krief nen netten fehler make: "*** [insmod.static] Fehler 1 "
und wenn ich den spaß kompilert hab bootet der neu kernel auch?

denn im moment bekomme ich beim booten des 2.6-test9 kernel nur nen error ich glaub "invald compresed" oder so ähnlich.

gibts irgendwo ein "großes" howto für den neuen kernel, also was zum make alles dazugehört ist mir klar aber z.b. für die module-init-tools oder was sonst noch so zu beachten ist

mfg Stefan

----------


## arphuzi

hi Stefan,

klick 

bezüglich dem fehler beim make der module init tools solltest du mal die gesamte fehlermeldung im "kompilieren von kernel und sourcen" bereich hier im forum posten.

viele grüsse
Christian

----------


## xeroc

bei mir läuft jetzt der 2.6-test9 und muss sagen die perfomance ist echt gut ...
mit noch ein paar optimierungen kann sich dass ding echt sehen lassen ..

ps ... läuft stabil ;-)

----------


## Urkommunist

> 5. cp arch/i368/boot/bzImage /boot/


wollte nur ergänzen heit es nicht:
5. cp arch/*i386*/boot/bzImage /boot/ 

(kleiner Zahlendreher)

----------


## arphuzi

> _Original geschrieben von Urkommunist_ 
> *wollte nur ergänzen heit es nicht:
> 5. cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/ 
> 
> (kleiner Zahlendreher)*


hi,

danke für den hinweis, hab das übersehen  :Wink: 

viele grüsse
Christian

----------


## err0r

hi.

also hab mal die module-init-tools installiert. dabei wird mir das hier angezeigt:

debian:~/Desktop/moduleinittools/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre3# ./configure && make && make install
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc
configure: Adding gcc options: -g -O2 -Wunused -Wall -Wcast-align
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: executing depfiles commands
make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
make[1]: Entering directory `/root/Desktop/moduleinittools/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre3'
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/bin
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care lsmod /usr/local/bin/lsmod
install-with-care lsmod /usr/local/bin/lsmod
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/sbin
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care insmod /usr/local/sbin/insmod
install-with-care insmod /usr/local/sbin/insmod
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care modprobe /usr/local/sbin/modprobe
install-with-care modprobe /usr/local/sbin/modprobe
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care rmmod /usr/local/sbin/rmmod
install-with-care rmmod /usr/local/sbin/rmmod
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care depmod /usr/local/sbin/depmod
install-with-care depmod /usr/local/sbin/depmod
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care modinfo /usr/local/sbin/modinfo
install-with-care modinfo /usr/local/sbin/modinfo
  /bin/sh ./install-with-care insmod.static /usr/local/sbin/insmod.static
install-with-care insmod.static /usr/local/sbin/insmod.static
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/sbin
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care generate-modprobe.conf /usr/local/sbin/generate-modprobe.conf
install-with-care generate-modprobe.conf /usr/local/sbin/generate-modprobe.conf
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/man/man5
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./modprobe.conf.5 /usr/local/man/man5/modprobe.conf.5
install-with-care -m 644 ./modprobe.conf.5 /usr/local/man/man5/modprobe.conf.5
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./modules.dep.5 /usr/local/man/man5/modules.dep.5
install-with-care -m 644 ./modules.dep.5 /usr/local/man/man5/modules.dep.5
/bin/sh ./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/man/man8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./depmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/depmod.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./depmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/depmod.8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./insmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/insmod.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./insmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/insmod.8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./lsmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/lsmod.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./lsmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/lsmod.8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./rmmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/rmmod.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./rmmod.8 /usr/local/man/man8/rmmod.8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./modprobe.8 /usr/local/man/man8/modprobe.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./modprobe.8 /usr/local/man/man8/modprobe.8
 /bin/sh ./install-with-care -m 644 ./modinfo.8 /usr/local/man/man8/modinfo.8
install-with-care -m 644 ./modinfo.8 /usr/local/man/man8/modinfo.8
make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/moduleinittools/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre3'
debian:~/Desktop/moduleinittools/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre3#


n fehler kommt auch wenn ich "make modueles_install" mach:
fehler:
debian:/usr/src/linux# make modules_install
Warning: you may need to install module-init-tools
See http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/docs/po...loween-2.6.txt
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ac.ko
  INSTALL sound/oss/ac97_codec.ko
  INSTALL net/packet/af_packet.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko
  INSTALL drivers/usb/class/audio.ko
  INSTALL fs/autofs/autofs.ko
  INSTALL fs/autofs4/autofs4.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/battery.ko
  INSTALL fs/binfmt_aout.ko
  INSTALL drivers/char/busmouse.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/button.ko
  INSTALL drivers/cdrom/cdrom.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/dummy.ko
  INSTALL sound/oss/emu10k1/emu10k1.ko
  INSTALL fs/ext3/ext3.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/fan.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/hp100.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/ide-cd.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/ide-core.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/ide-floppy.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/ide-generic.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/ide-tape.ko
  INSTALL fs/jbd/jbd.ko
  INSTALL drivers/char/lp.ko
  INSTALL fs/minix/minix.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/nbd.ko
  INSTALL net/netlink/netlink_dev.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp1255.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp437.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp737.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp775.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp850.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp852.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp855.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp857.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp860.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp861.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp862.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp863.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp864.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp865.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp866.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp869.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_cp874.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-14.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-15.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-2.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-3.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-4.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-5.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-6.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-7.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_iso8859-9.ko
  INSTALL fs/nls/nls_koi8-r.ko
  INSTALL fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/paride.ko
  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport.ko
  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pcd.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pd.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pf.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pg.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/plip.ko
  INSTALL arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k7.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/ppp_generic.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/processor.ko
  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pt.ko
  INSTALL drivers/video/riva/rivafb.ko
  INSTALL drivers/usb/image/scanner.ko
  INSTALL drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.ko
  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sg.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/slhc.ko
  INSTALL drivers/net/slip.ko
  INSTALL sound/core/snd.ko
  INSTALL sound/soundcore.ko
  INSTALL drivers/scsi/sr_mod.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/thermal.ko
  INSTALL drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko
  INSTALL drivers/usb/core/usbcore.ko
  INSTALL drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko
  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l1-compat.ko
  INSTALL drivers/media/video/v4l2-common.ko
  INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/via82cxxx.ko
  INSTALL drivers/media/video/videodev.ko
if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.2; fi
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/acpi/thermal
.ko
depmod:         acpi_processor_set_thermal_limit
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/paride.ko
depmod:         parport_unregister_device
depmod:         parport_register_device
depmod:         parport_put_port
depmod:         parport_claim
depmod:         parport_release
depmod:         parport_find_base
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/pcd.ko
depmod:         pi_release
depmod:         cdrom_open
depmod:         cdrom_release
depmod:         register_cdrom
depmod:         cdrom_ioctl
depmod:         pi_do_claimed
depmod:         cdrom_media_changed
depmod:         unregister_cdrom
depmod:         pi_init
depmod:         pi_connect
depmod:         pi_write_regr
depmod:         pi_write_block
depmod:         pi_read_block
depmod:         pi_read_regr
depmod:         pi_disconnect
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/pd.ko
depmod:         pi_release
depmod:         pi_do_claimed
depmod:         pi_init
depmod:         pi_connect
depmod:         pi_write_regr
depmod:         pi_write_block
depmod:         pi_read_block
depmod:         pi_read_regr
depmod:         pi_disconnect
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/pf.ko
depmod:         pi_release
depmod:         pi_do_claimed
depmod:         pi_init
depmod:         pi_connect
depmod:         pi_write_regr
depmod:         pi_write_block
depmod:         pi_read_block
depmod:         pi_read_regr
depmod:         pi_disconnect
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/pg.ko
depmod:         pi_release
depmod:         pi_init
depmod:         pi_connect
depmod:         pi_write_regr
depmod:         pi_write_block
depmod:         pi_read_block
depmod:         pi_read_regr
depmod:         pi_disconnect
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/block/paride
/pt.ko
depmod:         pi_release
depmod:         pi_init
depmod:         pi_connect
depmod:         pi_write_regr
depmod:         pi_write_block
depmod:         pi_read_block
depmod:         pi_read_regr
depmod:         pi_disconnect
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/char/lp.ko
depmod:         parport_set_timeout
depmod:         parport_unregister_device
depmod:         parport_write
depmod:         parport_unregister_driver
depmod:         parport_claim_or_block
depmod:         parport_register_driver
depmod:         parport_negotiate
depmod:         parport_register_device
depmod:         parport_release
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-cd.k
o
depmod:         cdrom_is_mrw
depmod:         ide_end_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_wait_stat
depmod:         ide_execute_command
depmod:         cdrom_mode_select
depmod:         cdrom_open
depmod:         cdrom_release
depmod:         register_cdrom
depmod:         cdrom_ioctl
depmod:         ide_do_reset
depmod:         cdrom_mode_sense
depmod:         ide_unregister_driver
depmod:         cdrom_media_changed
depmod:         unregister_cdrom
depmod:         generic_ide_ioctl
depmod:         ide_dump_status
depmod:         ide_unregister_subdriver
depmod:         cdrom_get_media_event
depmod:         cdrom_get_last_written
depmod:         ide_do_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_stall_queue
depmod:         ide_set_handler
depmod:         ide_register_subdriver
depmod:         ide_register_driver
depmod:         ide_fops
depmod:         init_cdrom_command
depmod:         cdrom_number_of_slots
depmod:         ide_init_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_add_setting
depmod:         ide_end_request
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-flop
py.ko
depmod:         ide_end_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_wait_stat
depmod:         ide_execute_command
depmod:         ide_do_reset
depmod:         current_capacity
depmod:         atapi_output_bytes
depmod:         proc_ide_read_geometry
depmod:         ide_unregister_driver
depmod:         generic_ide_ioctl
depmod:         ide_unregister_subdriver
depmod:         atapi_input_bytes
depmod:         ide_do_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_set_handler
depmod:         ide_register_subdriver
depmod:         ide_register_driver
depmod:         ide_fops
depmod:         ide_init_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_add_setting
depmod:         ide_end_request
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-gene
ric.ko
depmod:         ideprobe_init
depmod:         create_proc_ide_interfaces
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-tape
.ko
depmod:         ide_end_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_wait_stat
depmod:         ide_do_reset
depmod:         ide_unregister_driver
depmod:         generic_ide_ioctl
depmod:         ide_unregister_subdriver
depmod:         ide_do_drive_cmd
depmod:         ide_stall_queue
depmod:         ide_set_handler
depmod:         ide_register_subdriver
depmod:         ide_register_driver
depmod:         ide_fops
depmod:         ide_fixstring
depmod:         ide_add_setting
depmod:         ide_end_request
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/via8
2cxxx.ko
depmod:         ide_pci_unregister_driver
depmod:         noautodma
depmod:         system_bus_clock
depmod:         ide_pci_register_driver
depmod:         ide_config_drive_speed
depmod:         ide_pci_register_host_proc
depmod:         ide_setup_pci_device
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/net/plip.ko
depmod:         parport_unregister_device
depmod:         parport_unregister_driver
depmod:         parport_register_driver
depmod:         parport_register_device
depmod:         parport_claim
depmod:         parport_release
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_gene
ric.ko
depmod:         slhc_init
depmod:         slhc_free
depmod:         slhc_uncompress
depmod:         slhc_toss
depmod:         slhc_remember
depmod:         slhc_compress
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/net/slip.ko
depmod:         slhc_init
depmod:         slhc_free
depmod:         slhc_uncompress
depmod:         slhc_remember
depmod:         slhc_compress
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/parport/parp
ort_pc.ko
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_epp_read_data
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_write_compat
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_epp_write_addr
depmod:         parport_parse_irqs
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_ecp_read_data
depmod:         parport_enumerate
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_ecp_write_data
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_read_nibble
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_epp_read_addr
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_ecp_write_addr
depmod:         parport_parse_dmas
depmod:         parport_proc_unregister
depmod:         parport_register_port
depmod:         parport_announce_port
depmod:         parport_proc_register
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_read_byte
depmod:         parport_unregister_port
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_interrupt
depmod:         parport_ieee1284_epp_write_data
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sg.ko
depmod:         scsi_ioctl_send_command
depmod:         scsi_device_get
depmod:         scsi_register_interface
depmod:         scsi_block_when_processing_errors
depmod:         scsi_release_request
depmod:         scsi_do_req
depmod:         scsi_reset_provider
depmod:         scsi_allocate_request
depmod:         print_req_sense
depmod:         scsi_device_put
depmod:         scsi_ioctl
depmod:         scsi_sleep
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/scsi/sr_mod.
ko
depmod:         scsi_io_completion
depmod:         cdrom_is_mrw
depmod:         scsi_wait_req
depmod:         cdrom_open
depmod:         cdrom_release
depmod:         register_cdrom
depmod:         scsi_set_medium_removal
depmod:         cdrom_ioctl
depmod:         scsi_device_get
depmod:         scsi_block_when_processing_errors
depmod:         scsi_release_request
depmod:         cdrom_media_changed
depmod:         unregister_cdrom
depmod:         scsi_allocate_request
depmod:         print_sense
depmod:         print_req_sense
depmod:         scsi_register_driver
depmod:         print_command
depmod:         cdrom_number_of_slots
depmod:         scsi_device_put
depmod:         scsi_mode_sense
depmod:         scsi_ioctl
depmod:         scsi_sleep
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/usb/class/au
dio.ko
depmod:         usb_driver_claim_interface
depmod:         usb_get_descriptor
depmod:         unregister_sound_dsp
depmod:         usb_deregister
depmod:         usb_free_urb
depmod:         register_sound_dsp
depmod:         register_sound_mixer
depmod:         usb_alloc_urb
depmod:         unregister_sound_mixer
depmod:         usb_register
depmod:         usb_submit_urb
depmod:         usb_control_msg
depmod:         usb_set_interface
depmod:         usb_unlink_urb
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/usb/class/us
blp.ko
depmod:         usb_find_interface
depmod:         usb_register_dev
depmod:         usb_deregister
depmod:         usb_buffer_alloc
depmod:         usb_buffer_free
depmod:         usb_free_urb
depmod:         usb_alloc_urb
depmod:         usb_register
depmod:         usb_submit_urb
depmod:         usb_control_msg
depmod:         usb_set_interface
depmod:         usb_deregister_dev
depmod:         usb_unlink_urb
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/drivers/usb/image/sc
anner.ko
depmod:         usb_bulk_msg
depmod:         usb_find_interface
depmod:         usb_register_dev
depmod:         usb_deregister
depmod:         usb_free_urb
depmod:         usb_alloc_urb
depmod:         usb_register
depmod:         usb_get_dev
depmod:         usb_submit_urb
depmod:         usb_driver_release_interface
depmod:         usb_control_msg
depmod:         usb_put_dev
depmod:         usb_clear_halt
depmod:         usb_deregister_dev
depmod:         usb_unlink_urb
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/fs/ext3/ext3.ko
depmod:         journal_init_inode
depmod:         journal_init_dev
depmod:         journal_force_commit
depmod:         journal_create
depmod:         journal_dirty_data
depmod:         log_wait_commit
depmod:         journal_restart
depmod:         journal_start_commit
depmod:         journal_extend
depmod:         journal_update_format
depmod:         journal_get_undo_access
depmod:         journal_lock_updates
depmod:         journal_errno
depmod:         journal_flush
depmod:         journal_start
depmod:         journal_blocks_per_page
depmod:         journal_abort
depmod:         journal_clear_err
depmod:         journal_invalidatepage
depmod:         journal_destroy
depmod:         journal_check_available_features
depmod:         journal_load
depmod:         journal_get_write_access
depmod:         journal_revoke
depmod:         journal_get_create_access
depmod:         journal_release_buffer
depmod:         journal_try_to_free_buffers
depmod:         journal_stop
depmod:         journal_wipe
depmod:         journal_unlock_updates
depmod:         journal_forget
depmod:         journal_dirty_metadata
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko
depmod:         sound_class
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.6.2/kernel/sound/oss/emu10k1/em
u10k1.ko
depmod:         ac97_probe_codec
depmod:         unregister_sound_dsp
depmod:         ac97_alloc_codec
depmod:         unregister_sound_midi
depmod:         register_sound_dsp
depmod:         register_sound_mixer
depmod:         unregister_sound_mixer
depmod:         register_sound_midi
depmod:         ac97_read_proc
depmod:         ac97_release_codec
make: *** [_modinst_post] Error 1
debian:/usr/src/linux#

hm was nu?

----------

